
Hacker news for your interests - jajahallo
https://github.com/joelgrus/hackernews
======
olivier1664
I love the idea, but I'm a little bit surprised that you manage to have an
accurate prediction with so few data and so much parameters.

I've try once to do something like that, I've ended with something extremly
simple. The score of a news was: a bonus for the number of likes, a malus for
the number of days, and a bonus/malus per domain. The domain bonus was auto
adjusted when I readed a news.

Nonetheless, the best function in this reader was to remove the links I had
already open. This allowed, each time I browsed the page, to only have new
links to explore.

